# Otopharynx lithobates Z Rock?



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

Need a Little help with these beautiful fish. Is this an Otopharynx?
http://tranquilitytanks.net/Tranquility.aspx


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would say either an otopharynx lithobates zimbabwe rock, or aulonocara maylandi maybe. Yes very beautiful fish. Been trying to find one for my tank foe what seems like forever! Can find adults but looking for juvie


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i wouldn't even consider this close to a maylandi, and a dead ringer for a lithobates


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have tons of babies from these guys. I was told they were wild caught Z Rocks from the store and just wanted to double check, this store has been known mess up sometimes


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

there is more than one varient of lithobates, but they looks like z rocks to me, definately some sort of lithbates


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

> I was told they were wild caught Z Rocks from the store and just wanted to double check, this store has been known mess up sometimes


From my understanding there aren't any wild caught Z-Rocks in the market because they're protected fish now and days.


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

kinesis said:


> > I was told they were wild caught Z Rocks from the store and just wanted to double check, this store has been known mess up sometimes
> 
> 
> From my understanding there aren't any wild caught Z-Rocks in the market because they're protected fish now and days.


The fish itself I do not think is protected, but it is the region in the lake that is protected. They built a park or something in the area that prohibits fishing so the varient from that area of the lake is nearly impossible to get wild caughts.

But I would say they are z-rocks and looking pretty good also.


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey cheaton, Wanna sell me some of those juvies? lol


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah I could sell them. I have never shipped or recieved fish in the mail. Any tips?


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

I ha ve no idea. I have neither ordered or sent fish by mail either. But i love those fish and can only find adults for sale. Kinda lose the fun of watching the little fellas grow and change into adults that way.


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

ya well i would be willing to try if you are interested


----------

